# .17 hmr  vs  .22 mag



## mbhawkins123

what would be a better predator/ hog gun ?  .17 hmr or the .22 mag...


----------



## rayjay

You can go to the Federal cartridge site and compare various rimfire ballistics. Click the little boxes on the cartridges you want to compare and then hit the 'compare' button and then print it out. Remington also has a nice 33gr V max 22 mag round.

I wouldn't think any rimfire would be adequate for hogs.


----------



## HMwolfpup

I think with either, you'll be having to pop 'em in the eye.  I have a .17 hmr that I use for yotes and everyone tells me the .17 doesn't have enough knock down power, but I'm trying to shoot 'em in the eye or ear....not that I've had the chance yet.


----------



## rayjay

I just bought a Savage 22 mag for yotes. Out to 125 yds I believe you can use a conventional lung or should shot as long as you have the right bullet. Yesterday  I shot a couple of 5/8" cedar fencing boards at 80 yds with the CCI 30gr TNT and the Remington 33gr V-max. Both zipped right through. I would think the cedar boards would pretty closely approximate a yote ribcage. Next time I am going to see if the rounds will go through 2 or 3 boards.

Hawk, here's you a rifle that will let you test the 17 & 22 back to back
http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=7070902  .  It's actually a very good deal if you check what they get for 17 cal conversion bbls.


----------



## Woody52

Try the .17hmr with the ballistic tips.  They are very lethal.


----------



## gobblinglawyer

Neither.

I would recommend the .204 Ruger.


----------



## GeauxLSU

.22 mag.  No question.  
I can't imagine shooting a hog with a .17 but then again, I never have.  I'm sure it's 'possible'.  But why? 
Neither one is the best gun for either critter (IMHO) but I assume you are asking due to special small games weapons regs for hogs in some places?


----------



## GeauxLSU

gobblinglawyer said:
			
		

> Neither.
> 
> I would recommend the .204 Ruger.


Granted I'm going out on a limb, but I'm assuming he's needing a rimfire due to regs.


----------



## chambers270

I have both a 22 mag and a 17hmr. When I first purchased the .17 I was told it was lethal on dog sized animals. I have shot 2 hogs with it. One hog was a 130lb boar I shot from aprox 70 yards in the eye, he dropped in his tracks but was still kicking so I shot him again with my .22 pistol.

The other hog (190 lbs)I was going to check a stand and had my 12 gauge while a buddy carried the 17 hmr. I shot the hog with the 12 gauge and he fell but was still very much alive, I tried to finish him with the 17hmr and empitied 2 full clips of Hornady V-max 17gr ballistic tips in his ear. He still tried to crawl for a couple of minutes. 

I would not try to shoot a hog again with the 17hmr under any cirumstances. I would use the 22 mag with Federal 30 grain Sierra JHP if I had to use a Rimfire.


----------



## mbhawkins123

yea..only wondering for small game regs...i realize neither are the best options... i hunt crows, yotes, and havent killed a hog yet but its more for "just in case" i  see a hog.  but if i do ill definately  stick with a head shot


----------



## rayjay

PMC has some 40gr loads that sound pretty good. The federal 50gr also has good 100 yd energy.  When dealing with a 22mag for a hog you want penetration, not expansion.


----------



## GeauxLSU

mbhawkins123 said:
			
		

> yea..only wondering for small game regs...i realize neither are the best options... i hunt crows, yotes, and havent killed a hog yet but its more for "just in case" i  see a hog.  but if i do ill definately  stick with a head shot


That's what I figured.  For crows I bet a .17 would be a blast sniping them out in fields etc... at long range, but for the other 2, definitely .22 mag....  (MHO of course)


----------



## Trizey

I can't speak for the .17, but I've shot a lot of hogs with a .22

Of course these were hogs in a pen and shot between the eyes.


----------



## rayjay

Here are a couple of pics of the last 80 yd. group I shot before heading out onto the gasline. 1/2" is not bad for a new, unbroken in, untuned $160 22 mag sporter  with a 20 + year old 2.5x Bushnell scope that I got off Ebay.  

This is with the Remington 33gr Vmax ammo.


----------



## GeauxLSU

rayjay said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of pics of the last 80 yd. group I shot before heading out onto the gasline. 1/2" is not bad for a new, unbroken in, untuned $160 22 mag sporter  with a 20 + year old 2.5x Bushnell scope that I got off Ebay.
> 
> This is with the Remington 33gr Vmax ammo.


 equals..... DEAD yote!


----------



## rayjay

Just gotta get them called in. I think I will head up to WS later this week and check out the dove field area.


----------



## Gun Docc

Howdy Folks,

the 22 magnum will hands down outperform the .17 with the 22WMR having greater downrange killing energy with most any load available in the caliber


here is a little technical info for various 22WMR ammo that is available for anyone interested 

what i done is set up the chronograph to shoot several different loads thru it as to try and determine which loads were doing what since with the velocity being known you can determine the energy developed from each given load. 

all these velocity figures are from a 24 inch Ruger K77/22-VMBZ the temp was around 75 degree's and were shot at around 6 pm in the evening. 
all loads were tested with 5 shot strings through the chronograph , the groups were shot at 75 yards and then measured center to center , 
the chronograph used for reading these velocity's is an Oehler 33 with the skyscreen spacing at 4 foot between them and then placed at 4 feet from the muzzle of the gun for the velocity readings

below is the results






my favorite but no longer available(got plenty though):
Load...Federal Premium 22WMR with a 30 grain Sierra jacketed hollow point, manufacturer's list # P765 
2284 lowest velocity 
2376 highest velocity 
0092 extreme spread 
2342 averaged velocity 
0038 standard deviation 
group size at 75 yards with 5 shots = 1/4 inch 
muzzle energy developed from averaged velocity = 365 foot pounds 

my second choice bullet:
Load...Winchester Supreme 22 WMR with a 34 grain jacketed hollow point, manufacturer's list # S22WM (black box) 
2028 lowest velocity 
2094 highest velocity 
0066 extreme spread 
2066 averaged velocity 
0026 standard deviation 
group size at 75 yards with 5 shots = 3/4 inch 
muzzle energy developed from averaged velocity = 322 foot pounds 

my third choice bullet:
Load...CCI Maxi Mag 22WMR with a 40 grain jacketed hollow point, manufacturer's list # 0024 
1923 lowest velocity 
1967 highest velocity 
0044 extreme spread 
1943 averaged velocity 
0020 standard deviation 
group size at 75 yards with 5 shots = 1/2 inch 
muzzle energy developed from averaged velocity = 335foot pounds

Load...CCI Maxi Mag 22WMR with a 50 grain Speer Gold Dot jacketed hollow point, manufacturer's list # 0068 
1565 lowest velocity 
1631 highest velocity 
0066 extreme spread 
1602 averaged velocity 
0028 standard deviation
group size at 75 yards with 5 shots = 1 inch 
muzzle energy developed from averaged velocity = 285 foot pounds 

Load...Federal Classic 22 WMR with a 50 grain jacketed hollow point, manufacturer's list # 757 
1435 lowest velocity 
1489 highest velocity 
0054 extreme spread 
1470 averaged velocity 
0021 standard deviation 
group size at 75 yards with 5 shots = 1 inch 
muzzle energy developed from averaged velocity = 239 foot pounds 

Load...Remington Premier 22WMR with a 33 grain V-max poly tip, manufacturer's list # PRM22M1 
2020 lowest velocity 
2075 highest velocity 
0055 extreme spread 2052 averaged velocity 
0026 standard deviation 
group size at 75 yards with 5 shots = 5/8 inch 
muzzle energy developed from averaged velocity = 308 foot pounds 

Load...CCI Maxi Mag *TNT* 22 WMR with a 30 grain jacketed hollow point, manufacturer's list # 0063 
2272 lowest velocity 
2326 highest velocity
0054 extreme spread 
2304 averaged velocity 
0024 standard deviation 
group size at 75 yards with 5 shots = 5/8 inch 
muzzle energy developed from averaged velocity = 354 foot pounds 

worst of the lot tested(notice the extreme spread figure):
Load...CCI Maxi Mag + V 22 WMR with a 30 grain jacketed hollow point, manufacturer's list # 0059 
2265 lowest velocity 
2403 highest velocity 
0138 extreme spread 
2346 averaged velocity 
0056 standard deviation 
group size at 75 yards with 5 shots = 1 1/4 inch 
muzzle energy developed from averaged velocity = 367 foot pounds 

22 Magnum loads WILL most definately kill Hogs if your shots are well placed and the distance is reasonable , as i have killed many with various 22 magnum loads over the years




when the law says you have to use a small game weapon on public land then one tends to make the best of whats available


Take Care,


----------



## rayjay

Doc,
  Federal still lists the P765 on their site but the bullet is a Speer TNT 30gr HP. I printed off a lot of ballistics tables last night and this load and the CCI Maxi Mag TNT have the same exact ballistics. It almost seems as though one manufacturer supplies that cartridge to both companies if the ballistics chart is to be believed.

Federal lists their 757 50gr JHP as having a muzzle velocity of 1650 which makes the cartridge sound way better than your real world measurements show. 

PMC has some 40gr JHP & JSP that show 1910 at the muzzle for 324 ft lbs.


----------



## Craig Knight

*.22 mag*

hands down, the better of the two. I had a .17 HRM and hated it, sold it and went back to old faithful, in .22 mag.


----------



## chambers270

I agree with you fellows the 22mag is the best for taking down any decent sized game. But for accuracy at a distance the 17 blows the 22 away. I have shot countless birds and squirrels at 100 yards with no problem (except in wind). The 22 mag I have is a fine gun but for fun shooting I take my Rem 597 semi auto every time.


----------



## Perry Hayes

The 17 served its purpose.It helped sell a fair amount of guns on hipe alone.It's a good paper shooter but thats about it.


----------



## Nicodemus

Gun Docc, many thanks for some good info.


----------



## chambers270

I find myself once again definding the .17 hmr. Okay this cartridge was developed to allow more distance and accurracy out of a rimfire. It was not designed for dog sized animal, hogs or deer. I did kill a hog with a shot in the eye but its nerves were kicking for a couple of minutes. I suggest using it like it was intended, target shooting or small game such as crows, squirrels, prarie dogs, wood chucks and rabbit. I am 100% satisfied with the cartridge. But as for hog hunting I will take my Ruger .22 Magnum or my .22 Hornet


----------



## wacknstack

I shoot an HMR and my dad shoots a 22 mag. The thing about it is that when your talking about small game either one is going to be plenty lethal enough but as far as range goes i believe that the 17 out performed the 22mag. I think that that was its manufatures intintions all along.


----------



## mark29860

*pistol*

what would be a good pistol to carry around for running up on hogs.


----------



## TallCrow

*Excellent article in Gray’s Sporting Journal…*

Gun Docc provided some great information above.  If you want to read more check out the most recent issue (November/December) of Gray’s.


----------



## devolve

the 17HMR ballistic tip works fine on hogs. I havent had a problem yet.
--cjc--


----------



## Shine Runner

Just didn't want this thread to get away....lot of good info on the .22 Mag...thanks Docc and everyone else......


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

*17 or 22mag*

i got both..........but the 22mag is a hog killer for sure..........."just put it in his ear"


----------



## firebreather

i like the 17HMR it dang accurate an i love it but, the 22 mag will put a hog down for sure.


----------



## davo

.22 mag, solid 40gr+ for penetration and go for the ear shot. I do most of my hog hunting w/my remington 597 heavy barrel, it hasn't let me down yet. Hogs have ranged from 80lbs to 155lbs...good gun


----------



## HighCotton

*For Gun Doc, or Anyone Else*

I've been reading some pretty awesome stuff about the 5mm-- seems to be a really powerful cartridge.  Better than 22mag or 17hmr.  What do you think?


----------



## ejm

Bought my first .22 mag about a year ago, a Marlin. Killed rabbits, squirrel, crow, and a piglet with it. I always lean toward accuracy first, everthing else second. So I went for the 33gr. Rem. V-Max thinking the ballistic tip would provide a flat trajectory, like in my .270. My friends gun, same model, with CCI 40gr. JHP is dead on at 100yds, 1" high at 50yds. i thought I'd be even better. My gun has not performed as expected, dead on at 40-50yds and +12" low at 100. Energy wise it is incredible. I think a lung shot on mediun sized game would be deadly, but its too destructive on small game. I'm looking to improve accuracy, any suggestions other than the obvious of the 40gr. CCI JHP?


----------



## powerwagon

shoot two inches down and two inch back from the ear and they will drop with both rounds


----------



## Buckhead

*Depends*

I have both.  A CZ American in .22 mag and a CZ Varmint in HMR.  As others have said, they both have their place.  The .22 mag definitely has more energy and is more effective on larger critters.  My favorite loads are the 33 grain Rem vmax and the 30 grain CCI TNT's.  The 33 grain load is really accurate in my rifle and extends the range a bit.  The TNT's are very explosive.  I have never shot a hog, but have taken several large racoons, a beaver and a fox with the mag.  All went down with one shot - TNT's.  

I like to use the HMR for long range shooting.  I have a 6 X 18 scope on it and it is fun for long shots at squirrels, crows, turtles sunning, etc...    I have a buddy that goes to S. Dakota a lot to shoot prarie dogs.  He shoots the HMR more than anything else.


----------



## doublelungdriller

17 for sure


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt

I have a Bolt action Ruger 22 mag with the SS Varmit Barrel. Deadly. I also have a bolt action Savage 17HMR (BassPro Special) again deadly. I have shot many hogs with both. Either just behind the ear or about an inch and a half high right between the eyes (basicly the forehead). Both shots will result in a face plant. If I had to pick one, it would be my 22 mag. I have neck shot them with my 22 mag and its AMAZING how much damage it causes. I use the CCI Maxi-Mag bullets for my 22 mag and the Hornady 17HMR bullets for the 17


----------



## jconn115

I think it depends on how far the target is. anything from 100yds or less .22 mag. Anything more than 100yds the 17 hands down. they do make a hollow point for the 17 now.


----------



## doublelungdriller

jconn115 said:


> I think it depends on how far the target is. anything from 100yds or less .22 mag. Anything more than 100yds the 17 hands down. they do make a hollow point for the 17 now.



good point.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

i got both, like the 22 mag. the best


----------



## Jason280

Regardless of whether you are over or under 100 yards, the .22 Mag is still the better choice.  The .17HMR is a good round, but wind and distance wreak havoc on the 17gr bullet.  The biggest plus of the .22 Mag is that you can get heavier weight bullets, which you can't do with the .17.  Bullet weights range anywhere from 30gr frangible types, all the way to 45gr.  In fact, I think I may even remember someone offering a 50gr bullet once for the .22 Mag.

Also, you can get a lot more bullet types for the .22 Mag than you can the .17HMR.  The HMR is limited to pointed style frangible bullets, whereas you can get FMJ, HP's, soft points, and pointed frangibles for the Mag.


----------



## jakelank

.22 mag all the way


----------



## GAJoe

Jason280,
The 17HMR comes in soft point called 20gr Gamepoint, hollow point, FMJ, and BT's. Here's links:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...50103&cm_ite=0012672215109a&_requestid=139461

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=479224

"wind and distance wreak havoc on the 17gr bullet"
When it comes to distance the 17HMR shines :





GAJoe


----------



## Shine Runner

interesting chart....my question would be for the hunter....how long are your shots gonna be?  If under 150 yards which most of the SE hunters shots on varmints will be 150 or less, than the .22 will put more fur on the ground.  If your strictly hunting open fields or outside of th SE then the .17 may open a window for a couple more yards but both bullets are unreliable over 150 if there is any cross wind over 3 mph. I love the .22 mag, but I don't take long shots with it.  100 yards is my limit.  Kinda like bow hunting....gotta get'em in close or don't take the shot.  Good discussion here, ya'll keep it coming.


----------



## Hardwood

I recently bought a marlin 22 mag and sighted it in at 100 yards with the CCI TNTs. A couple of days later I shot a groundhog in my pasture , with a good rest, and laid him out. I knew it was a stretch shot, so went and got the rangefinder. 218 yards it said, and I didnt hold over any. That sold me on the 22 mag. And I dont know about full size hogs, but the TNTs really do a number on the little ones!


----------



## fishingfool71

*17 or 22mag*

I cant speak for the 17, but I shot a 210 lb hog yesterday with a 22 mag, and dropped him in his tracks.Of course I shot him behind the ear. I would think a 17 round in the same spot would do the same thing.


----------



## TurkeyProof

*22 Mag..*

The 17HMR will explode on the surface. 22 Mag is not the best choice either.


----------



## GAJoe

TurkeyProof said:


> The 17HMR will explode on the surface. 22 Mag is not the best choice either.



Not with the 20gr Game Points by CCI or the FMJ's
GAJoe


----------



## dkwillfly

.308 works for me.  Droped like a rock.  "Stay boy" now that's a good dog!


----------



## perkins569

22 mag. 40 grans vs. 17 grans.  I'll take the 22 all day.


----------



## mr4shootin

mbhawkins123 said:


> what would be a better predator/ hog gun ?  .17 hmr or the .22 mag...



22 .Mag.It has way more option for bullet types from 30 to 50 grains.17hmr only good for small rodent type critters.


----------



## mr4shootin

GAJoe said:


> Jason280,
> The 17HMR comes in soft point called 20gr Gamepoint, hollow point, FMJ, and BT's. Here's links:
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...50103&cm_ite=0012672215109a&_requestid=139461
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=479224
> 
> "wind and distance wreak havoc on the 17gr bullet"
> When it comes to distance the 17HMR shines :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAJoe



CCI 30 grain V-Max 2200 fps.


----------



## polaris30144

GAJoe said:


> Jason280,
> The 17HMR comes in soft point called 20gr Gamepoint, hollow point, FMJ, and BT's. Here's links:
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...50103&cm_ite=0012672215109a&_requestid=139461
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=479224
> 
> "wind and distance wreak havoc on the 17gr bullet"
> When it comes to distance the 17HMR shines :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAJoe



Distance don't mean squat if the bullet doesn't have enough energy when it gets there. A .22 long rifle will shoot a mile, but it isn't designed to be shot that far. To many young pups get caught up in the hype and believe any dribble that is bantered about. A .17 versus a .22 magnum, I think the man with the most knowledge has already addressed the issue, Gun Docc pretty much has more knowledge and experience than most anyone that has posted here.


----------



## Jarred

22 mag.


----------



## BBD 25

.204 out performs both.


----------



## polaris30144

BBD 25 said:


> .204 out performs both.



So does a 30-06, but it doesn't come in rimfire.......


----------



## BBD 25

The 17 is a centerfire


----------



## BBD 25

Right???? Or not?


----------



## BBD 25

Ok got it figured out:
  Centerfire=.17 Remington  and .17 Remington Fireball
  Rimfire=.17 Hornady Mach 2 and .17 Hornady Magnum Rimfire

  So both. But still would go with .204; unless its rimfire managment hunt then prob the .22 mag because i think it has more energy.


----------



## joefishin

*17 vs 22 mag*

I've shot many hogs with a .17 . Shoot 'em right in or near the ear. And I've shot a truckload of crows from 100+ yards away. Blows feathers and meat off of 'em. 

A buddy was out plinking a metal plate with his 22 mag from about 80 yards. He was making nice indentions but not penetrating the metal. I hit it 4 times with my 17 and a ballistic tip. All went clean through the plate. I laughed and left him with his jaw hanging open.


----------



## cougarboy29

im all for the 22 mag but maybe that bc ive shot one for awile..just my opinion


----------



## aflake1

seems like i read something about how the 22 mag keeps more downrange energy and less velocity while the 17 hmr keeps more velocity and less energy at 100 yards or something so it's a trade off. Personally I like my savage 22 mag.


----------



## njanear

BBD 25 said:


> But still would go with .204; unless its rimfire managment hunt then prob the .22 mag because i think it has more energy.



You know what I hate...  I went out and bought a .204 a few years back, hoping to use it on Coyotes in the National Forest.  Well, come to find out according to the regs, the .204 (and the .17 centerfires too) can't be used at all in the NF - since deer guns must be .22 centerfire or larger, and small game rifles must be rimfire.


----------



## Gentleman4561

go with the 22. mag and stick with head shots at close ranges


----------



## stiletto

njanear said:


> You know what I hate...  I went out and bought a .204 a few years back, hoping to use it on Coyotes in the National Forest.  Well, come to find out according to the regs, the .204 (and the .17 centerfires too) can't be used at all in the NF - since deer guns must be .22 centerfire or larger, and small game rifles must be rimfire.



Keep in mind that any muzzleloading rifle  (any caliber) or shotgun is legal for yotes during any open WMA season except archery only.

Also, it is my understanding (I'm sure someone will speak up and correct me if I am wrong) that in the NFs, *outside of lands that overlap with the WMAs*, state game laws apply and *not* the more restrictive WMA-specific  laws.  That means in those areas of the NF that are outside the WMAs, since yotes are not considered game animals, you can hunt them just as you can on private land, i.e. basically all year round with no season and no limit and using whatever rifle, shotgun or bow you want.  It is my understanding that you can use an electronic call year round in those areas as well.  Again, you must be in the areas of the NFs that are NOT within a state WMA.

I'm not a DNR or USFS representative so you might want to verify this with DNR/USFS before acting on it, but that is my understanding.


----------



## NewHogGuy

*Have I messed up?*

I suppose I should have read this forum before I spent 300 bucks on a small game season hog gun. I just bought a .17hmr Savage w/3x9x40 scope for this very reason. I saw all of the video's about how destructive the rund appeared to be and I thought surely a well placed head shot would be effective. I never had any misconceptions that I could shoulder shoot with this gun and be effective. So now that I have it and I cant take it back for a mag  ???????


----------



## seaweaver

The guy (Eric)who's job it is to kill hogs on Ossabaw uses a Henry .22 youth for head shots and the .17 for heart. He said the w/.17 they might get 30-40 yards. He uses both out to 100. Iron sight on the .22
cw


----------



## stiletto

I bought one too (got a .22mag too), but haven't used the .17HMR on anything much bigger than a coon.

I've found that the inline .50 cal muzzleloader is legal and picks up the slack during small game season for hunting the bigger critters too.  Nice that we can use *any* muzzleloader almost *any* time on WMAs here in GA.  240 gr saboted bullet with a reduced charge does the job pretty accurately too.


----------



## NewHogGuy

stiletto said:


> I bought one too (got a .22mag too), but haven't used the .17HMR on anything much bigger than a coon.
> 
> I've found that the inline .50 cal muzzleloader is legal and picks up the slack during small game season for hunting the bigger critters too.  Nice that we can use *any* muzzleloader almost *any* time on WMAs here in GA.  240 gr saboted bullet with a reduced charge does the job pretty accurately too.



My first plan is to become super accurate. So that I can correctly place every shot. I know they are nuisence pests, but they are still creatures and I don't want to mame them. I also got charged by the 2nd hog I ever shot after a 30/06 in the shoulder (must have breathed). I do not care to do that again. Thankfully I had my .40. I don't own a muzzleloader so at least for now the .17 is my only choice.


----------



## Buck Rabbit

17 HMR Every day of the week


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Buck Rabbit said:


> 17 HMR Every day of the week


X2 on the 17 HMR


----------



## will hunt 4 food

HighCotton said:


> I've been reading some pretty awesome stuff about the 5mm-- seems to be a really powerful cartridge.  Better than 22mag or 17hmr.  What do you think?


Easy winner if you could find something to shoot it in. If some one wants to make one I'd buy it.
I'd have to go with the 22mag over the 17.


----------



## stiletto

will hunt 4 food said:


> Easy winner if you could find something to shoot it in. If some one wants to make one I'd buy it.
> I'd have to go with the 22mag over the 17.



Agreed, I had my heart set on seeing a CZ 452 in 5mm early in 2009.  CZ recently announced they have re-evaluated that earlier statement (made at SHOT 2008) and that is not going to happen.  So we are back to one 5mm rimfire ammo supplier and no new guns for the foreseeable future (except the Remingtons from the 70s).


----------



## bfriendly

Man YOU guys are AWESOME!  Thanks for som much great info.....
I am in the same boat as the poster, lookin for pigs during small game season on WMA's, so Rim fire only......what to do?

I just got back from Walmart with my new Marlin .22 Mag 
........cannot wait to go shoot her.  Got the last box of Rem 33gr accutip-V.

I was at the range with my 22lr this afternoon and never really practiced with it........I was amazed how little (almost none) it fell going 100yards, w/32 gr CCI Varmint Stinger.....Crazy accurate even w/hard sights..I hope I am as straight w/ the new .22 Mag MERRY CHRISTMAS to me!!!!!.


----------



## NewHogGuy

I am just gona try to put one in a pig and see what happens, I will report, dont wait up, lol.


----------



## 270hunter

I personally like my 22mag it hasnt let me down yet


----------



## will hunt 4 food

stiletto said:


> Agreed, I had my heart set on seeing a CZ 452 in 5mm early in 2009.  CZ recently announced they have re-evaluated that earlier statement (made at SHOT 2008) and that is not going to happen.  So we are back to one 5mm rimfire ammo supplier and no new guns for the foreseeable future (except the Remingtons from the 70s).


Like you still waiting cause I'm not gonna pay $500 for the old remingtons



bfriendly said:


> Man YOU guys are AWESOME!  Thanks for som much great info.....
> I am in the same boat as the poster, lookin for pigs during small game season on WMA's, so Rim fire only......what to do?
> 
> I just got back from Walmart with my new Marlin .22 Mag
> ........cannot wait to go shoot her.  Got the last box of Rem 33gr accutip-V.
> 
> I was at the range with my 22lr this afternoon and never really practiced with it........I was amazed how little (almost none) it fell going 100yards, w/32 gr CCI Varmint Stinger.....Crazy accurate even w/hard sights..I hope I am as straight w/ the new .22 Mag MERRY CHRISTMAS to me!!!!!.


Congrats and good luck getting that hog.


----------



## Lotus222

Going to try my luck with my 17hmr this weekend.  I'll probably be shooting at coyotes, but it would be nice to see a fox or bobcat show up.  I'll be using the 20 grain xtp's.  Hopefully I will have some insight on how well this gun really works in a couple of days.


----------



## NewHogGuy

Okay, took the .17 to the range today and tried 2 different rounds. 1st off.... CRAZY GOOD accuracy. it was a little windy, but it never left the inner ring at 100 yds (I used a harris bi-pod) I placed 2 hickory planks against a pine stake @ 100 yds. The round with the plastic tip went through first and lodged halfway into second. The jacketed CCI .17 grain HP went through both planks and the jacket lodged in the midle of the pine stake. It appeared that the lead continued on and put a nice solid exit hole apox 2 times the diameter of the entrance. I think the Jacketed hollow point would succeed on a well placed vitals shot and absolutly will drop a hog 2 inches down and back from the ear. Now I just gotta find me that pig.


----------



## SongDogSniper

I shoot 17HMR (marlin Bolt?heavy barrel) and it is excellent on anything grey fox size and smaller.  .22 Mag (remington 597 Magnum) is what I use for rimfire predator hunting.

That said I've had to put 3 rounds into a crow with the 17 to dispacth him properly.  Clearly this was not a head shot, but @ +/- 130 yds a crows head is pretty small.  I once was able to call a yote within 20 yds and shot him directly in the face with the 17... and 3 hours later i finally foun him 150 yds from where he was shot.  I will never make that mistake again.  even the 20 gr .17's are not suitable for game of this size.  The .17 is an incredible cartridge but not for everything.

The .22 mag will cleanly take much larger game than the .17 as loong as you can place the shot.  For hog (with rimfire restrictions) the .22 mag is the best choice.  40 gr CCI will anchor a hog IF you do your part.

The GA DNR is hosting alot of meetings (see schedule in regs) for the public to have mor input on hunting regs.  We all need to speak up for the lack of regs that speack to hog/predator firearms when deer season is off.  I wish my little .22 hornet could join me in the woods when hunting public land, but for now even the smallest centerfires are out, even for nongame species like coyote.


----------



## douglasgerlach

Now, I might not have as much experience as some of the reloading types on ballistics of various cartridges, but I can say from pure ammo burning experience that some people seem to have been misinformed. I'm not saying this to tick anybody off, but I've tried every type of ammo available for the 17. It is a deadly round.  In Montana 2 years ago I chest-shot a coyote at 20 yards and a fox at 150 yards.  Both were DRT, and both times the bullet passed through.  The secret was the 20 grain CCI Gamepoints.  My point is that it is all in bullet choice.  You couldn't pay me to shoot a coyote with a ballistic tip or a TNT.  They just go in under the skin and explode, as exibited when my father shot a coyote that I had to back up with a shotgun.  The ballistic tip had under an inch of penetration.  So the 17, with the right ammo, is barely enough for coyote sized critters.  That said, I wouldn't feel comfortable shooting a hog with anything less than 45-90.  

BTW- They kill 2000lb longhorn steers for the annual BBQ at the ranch I work at in MT with a .22 short, but it doesn't mean I'd hunt one with it.


----------

